
Ask HN: Reporting Services, but not Visual Studio-based? - brtkdotse
Say I have a pile of customer data and would like to generate PDFs with individual offers based on the data and some logic.<p>I’ve done this quite swiftly in the past in MS SQL Server Reporting Services, but surely there has to exist a similar product not tied to Visual Studio?
======
huy
This might help: [https://www.holistics.io/features/scheduled-email-
reporting/](https://www.holistics.io/features/scheduled-email-reporting/)

It can generate a PDF with some data and charts. You can also schedule emails
to share these PDFs with customers. Adding a customer filter and you'll get
something like Mail Merge / Crystal Reports.

p/s: I work here.

------
throwaway888abc
Few pointers

[https://www.tableau.com/](https://www.tableau.com/)

[https://powerbi.microsoft.com/en-us/](https://powerbi.microsoft.com/en-us/)

[https://redash.io/](https://redash.io/)

[https://popsql.com/](https://popsql.com/)

